# Beware of this Buyer



## Sonick (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a link to verify everything about him



[url]http://www.pcolatrader.com/apps/blog/entries/show/2550949-about-dishonest-people

[/url]

He has scammed many people and uses different names to cover it up. He drives a white chevy silverado with tinted windows. Just watch the thread above to see what all he has done.



Sorry mods if this is not allowed here but I believe he is also a member here so I wanted to make sure people watch out for him. 



Names:

Jay Bush

Josh George

850trader



Email:

[email protected]

[email protected]



I also have his address and phone number but will not list that publicly.


----------



## Jack (Nov 20, 2009)

:nonono:nonono:nonono

delt with him before..... BAD DUDE..

he is currently trying to get rid of a TAURUS PT 145......

IF YOU MAKE A CONNECTION WITH THIS GUY PLEASE POST IT..... PLEASE LIST ANY INFO ABOUT HIM (EMAILS/ NAMES)

Help protect your self and other honest people!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up !


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

I believe this used to be the guy known on here as BUG


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for looking out for the community.



Skippy


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

sounds like its about time for some spring cleaning again...delete everyone that only participates in the for sale sections and it solves these kinds of problems for a few months


----------



## Blake (Jan 21, 2008)

Also someone might want to let the owner of that website that what they are doing is illegal. You can't hold a raffle like that. It's considered gambling and is illegal. When you add in that people are gambling for a firearm...well...I wouldn't want to be sitting in front of a judge. Years ago when I ran a large motorcycle forum we auctioned off a motorcycle...that is until we were contacted by the police department and had to refund all money we received for raffle tickets.


----------



## Kentucky Hillbilly (Oct 11, 2009)

It wasn't a raffle, it was donations.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

heres another name for him

<TABLE id=contactInfo _no_widget="true"><TBODY><TR><TD class="fontMedGray iLabel" _no_widget="true"></TD><TD class=iData _no_widget="true"><SPAN title="">[email protected]</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

So can someone explain how this buyer scams a seller? You as a seller decide how much you are selling your item for, how does a buyer scam the seller then? If I missed this information somewhere along the lines I apologize in advance.


----------



## Blake (Jan 21, 2008)

> *Kentucky Hillbilly (1/11/2010)*It wasn't a raffle, it was donations.




So it's "donations" and someone wins a prize?



Tonight I'm having 10 friends over. They are all donating 100 dollars. We're playing poker. Winner gets 900 and I rake 100 for hosting this party of donations. No, that's not running a gambling operation, simply asking for donations...


----------



## Blake (Jan 21, 2008)

I wasn't trying to say the owner of that site isn't honest. I did the same thing one time. Then law enforcement contacted us and that was the end if it.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

so what exactly is the scam? That is just as important of a warningas thename as log in names are easily changed.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *AUradar (1/11/2010)*so what exactly is the scam? That is just as important of a warningas thename as log in names are easily changed.


He offered to give the dude that runs that site $100 to insure he won the gun or whatever it is.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Splittine (1/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *AUradar (1/11/2010)*so what exactly is the scam? That is just as important of a warningas thename as log in names are easily changed.
> ...


oh, the raffle was rigged. Thanks.


----------



## Jack (Nov 20, 2009)

> *AUradar (1/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (1/11/2010)*
> ...






the raffle was not rigged....... 850trader offered the site moderater to rig the game .... then the moderator exposed him to the rest of the site...... and due to common curtisy SONICK exposed him on this site......

:banghead:doh


----------



## Jack (Nov 20, 2009)

> *drifterfisher (1/11/2010)*heres another name for him
> 
> <TABLE id=contactInfo _no_widget="true"><TBODY><TR><TD class="fontMedGray iLabel" _no_widget="true"></TD><TD class=iData _no_widget="true"><SPAN title="">[email protected]</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>This email address <SPAN title="">[email protected]is the MOD for www.pcolatrader.com .... i have done several deals with him, and would do business with him any day of the week.... John is an honest guy 

I dont know where"DRIFTER FISHER"gets hisinformation but it is 100% inacurate!!!! 

:boo:looser


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

> *drifterfisher (1/11/2010)*heres another name for him
> 
> <TABLE id=contactInfo _no_widget="true"><TBODY><TR><TD class="fontMedGray iLabel" _no_widget="true"></TD><TD class=iData _no_widget="true"><SPAN title="">[email protected]</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Yeah this is the Pcolatrader site owner. When you PM someone on Pcolatrader the reply you get from that person is sent to youthrough John's (site owner) email address.

It kind of confused me the first couple PM's I got on Pcolatrader but then I figured it out.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

> *69Viking (1/11/2010)*So can someone explain how this buyer scams a seller? You as a seller decide how much you are selling your item for, how does a buyer scam the seller then? If I missed this information somewhere along the lines I apologize in advance.




i was wonderin that too


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Jack (1/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *AUradar (1/11/2010)*
> ...


Ok, he tried to rig a raffle I get that. Now what is the risk to sellers or should I say does he have a particular scam that puts sellers of items at risk because as stated he can easily change his username and rejoin sites? This post is titled beware of Buyer, not beware of raffle bribery!


----------



## Jack (Nov 20, 2009)

> *69Viking (1/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Jack (1/11/2010)*
> ...


<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>He has sold broken guns/electronics to several people, also tries to get money back after deal is done....... and has a email scam (use your computer to watch tv) or something allong those lines......... people are taking this as like some huge conspiracy,,, just avoid doin business withthe guy thats all,,, 

Drives a white chevy truck with tint...skinny white guy with scraggaly hair////// sometimes says he is from crestview; sometimes pensacola.....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

"I Am The Bank"

It's gotta be the "Bug" spreading his love all over the internet.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

hey chase ain't you got a white chevy with tinted windows? oke


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *K-Bill (1/11/2010)*hey chase ain't you got a white chevy with tinted windows? oke


Yeah but im fat, they said this dude is skinny.


----------



## gatorbama1 (Sep 11, 2008)

:usaflag I HAVE HAD DEALINGS WITH THIS PERSON ALSO.I BELEIVE THAT HIS :nononoWEBSITE IS STRICTLY FOR HIS GAIN ONLY.I HAVE POSTED THINGS ON THE WEBSITE FOR SALE OR TRADE. HE TRYES TO TELL YOU THAT YOUR STUFF ISNT WORTH MUCH AND TRYES TO GET IT CHEAPER FROM YOU.EVERYTHING THAT I HAVE POSTED ON THE WEBSITE HE HAS TRYED TO BUY FROM ME FOR MUCH OF NOTHING. I DONT USE THE WEBSITE ANYMORE I WILL STICK WITH PFF.EVERYONE IS LOOKING FOR A GOOD DEAL THATS FINE, BUT WHERE NOT GONNA GIVE ARE STUFF AWAY.

PFF ONLY FOR ME ANYMORE.................:clap


----------



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *gatorbama1 (1/12/2010)*:usaflag I HAVE HAD DEALINGS WITH THIS PERSON ALSO.I BELEIVE THAT HIS :nononoWEBSITE IS STRICTLY FOR HIS GAIN ONLY.I HAVE POSTED THINGS ON THE WEBSITE FOR SALE OR TRADE. HE TRYES TO TELL YOU THAT YOUR STUFF ISNT WORTH MUCH AND TRYES TO GET IT CHEAPER FROM YOU.EVERYTHING THAT I HAVE POSTED ON THE WEBSITE HE HAS TRYED TO BUY FROM ME FOR MUCH OF NOTHING. I DONT USE THE WEBSITE ANYMORE I WILL STICK WITH PFF.EVERYONE IS LOOKING FOR A GOOD DEAL THATS FINE, BUT WHERE NOT GONNA GIVE ARE STUFF AWAY.
> 
> 
> 
> PFF ONLY FOR ME ANYMORE.................:clap




If you are referring to Pcola traders website for firearms then you are thinking of the wrong person. Pcolatrader (AKA John) set the website up for firearms sales outside of craigslist. I have bought and sold 4 firearms off of his website so far with NO problems at all. 



John (pcolatrader) is the one who posted the info about the shady request 850trader made to him in regards to a raffle. Basically it was a $10 donation to help run the website, in return you get a raffle ticket for a Mossberg Maverick HD shotgun. 850trader emailed Pcolatrader (John) asking him if he could make a $100 "donation" for a guaranteed raffle win. That is when John (pcolatrader, site owner) exposed him for the shady character he is.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Sonick (1/10/2010)*Here is a link to verify everything about him
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is this now a non-issue and has been resolved?



The warning notice via the link above has been deleted.


----------



## Sonick (Dec 17, 2009)

The warning link was deleted because he called the cops and John (Pcolatrader) had officers at his door demanding he delete personal information (email address and aliases) or face charges.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

He is trying to buy a Bike from me now


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> hey chase ain't you got a white chevy with tinted windows? oke


Yeah but im fat, they said this dude is skinny. 

One of the many benefits of being fat is that you're harder to kidnap!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was a member on that site but haven't been there fer ever....site had a weird layout and never would load correctly fer me....Bug is probably on there....and it might be him.....


----------

